# Is Dawn Foaming Dish Soap Appropriate for cage cleaning?



## roaringsnail (Aug 1, 2013)

Is this too strong? I've always thought it was fairly mild. I use a sink full of water and one squirt of dawn to wash cage equipment.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I use it whenever I deep clean my rats' cage. I use diluted vinegar to clean every week. As long is you're diluting it first, I'd say it's okay.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I use a drop of Dawn for really tough cleaning like the pee rock, but usually just diluted vinegar for everything else.


----------



## maddasahatter (Sep 3, 2013)

I use Fresh and Easy's Green things cleanser and then rinse the cage. The cleanser is super gentle and seems to be a great deodorizer.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Should be fine as long as you give it a good rinse.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Dawn is safe and it's what I use for all my rat/mouse cage cleanings.


----------

